# Nerja - Pros and Cons???



## duc748r

Hi all,

Been doing a fair bit of looking over the last week or so and one place that has popped up that seems to tick a lot of box's is Nerja. It seems quite ideal in a lot of ways but was just wondering if any of you stay here or have been here and could offer any advice? Will be going out to the area in January but would be good to get some opinions of the place before going.

Thanks again

Grant


----------



## DROOBY

duc748r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been doing a fair bit of looking over the last week or so and one place that has popped up that seems to tick a lot of box's is Nerja. It seems quite ideal in a lot of ways but was just wondering if any of you stay here or have been here and could offer any advice? Will be going out to the area in January but would be good to get some opinions of the place before going.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Grant



Hi Grant, Been here 3 years now what sort of questions have you got?

D


----------



## duc748r

DROOBY said:


> Hi Grant, Been here 3 years now what sort of questions have you got?
> 
> D


Hi,

Well I have done a lot of reading about it on the internet but there is only so much reading that you can do about a place. It looks a lovely place and as I say it ticks a lot of box's but I was just curious about day to day life and what it's like to live there in general, shopping, social life locals etc. Currently i speak no spanish but thats a minor thing a bit of effort and hard work and ill soon pick it up but how are the locals with expats. As i say its just a kind of general over view from someone who lives there currently as to what life is like. Im aware a lot of the time you only get out what you put in but cant be too bad if you have been there 3 years


----------



## DROOBY

duc748r said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I have done a lot of reading about it on the internet but there is only so much reading that you can do about a place. It looks a lovely place and as I say it ticks a lot of box's but I was just curious about day to day life and what it's like to live there in general, shopping, social life locals etc. Currently i speak no spanish but thats a minor thing a bit of effort and hard work and ill soon pick it up but how are the locals with expats. As i say its just a kind of general over view from someone who lives there currently as to what life is like. Im aware a lot of the time you only get out what you put in but cant be too bad if you have been there 3 years


Love the place mate. I live in Frigiliana just outside Nerja. Quite a good social scene does'nt take long to get to know folk. The locals are fine you do get the odd outsiders not welcome attitude but very rare but like that anywhere even in good old Scotland.
With regards to shops theres plenty around and even more within driving distance Malaga is only 50 mins away plus theres a goog bus service. Lack of Spanish is'nt really a problem depending on your work/job situation not much of those around. 
Any questions just fire away


----------



## duc748r

DROOBY said:


> Love the place mate. I live in Frigiliana just outside Nerja. Quite a good social scene does'nt take long to get to know folk. The locals are fine you do get the odd outsiders not welcome attitude but very rare but like that anywhere even in good old Scotland.
> With regards to shops theres plenty around and even more within driving distance Malaga is only 50 mins away plus theres a goog bus service. Lack of Spanish is'nt really a problem depending on your work/job situation not much of those around.
> Any questions just fire away



Yeh i was looking at Frigiliana more my sort of cup of tea with being just outside Nerja, how ever the job situation is i work offshore so my girlfriend is going to be there for a month on her own so wasnt sure if she'd maybe be too isolated there or not? Haha yeh as friendly as us scottish are we are guilty of the outsiders thing, i currently live in a small village, familys been there for years so im ok but others, 20 odd years and you can still be a outsider haha.
Yeh i had noticed malaga not being far away which is ideal travelling to/from work. What like is it in the winter time down there, does everywhere shut down or still keep ticking away just a bit quieter? As i say from everything i have seen looks really ideal for what were after. Is there a big expat community? Have been looking at propertys but again not sure what areas, think were coming down the first week in January to have a look about and then back again in march to try secure somewhere to rent.


----------



## thrax

We live just north of Frigiliana and my parents live in Nerja. We all love the town. It's not so big as to be impersonal and not so small as to be irrelevant. Friggers is ok but is really geared towards tourism. But you really need to visit to get a feel for the place. Quite a lot of expats here so you wouldn't take long to meet people and the Spanish are very friendly. Took our 19 month old to the ferria couple of weeks ago and he totally loved it. On the downside, parking can be a bit of a problem, but there is a large carpark (called the Carabeo) but it can be quite expensive to park there. On the other side of town is the old boat carpark (my description) which usually has places and near the Balcon is a large underground carpàrk which is cheaper than the Carabeo.


----------



## duc748r

thrax said:


> We live just north of Frigiliana and my parents live in Nerja. We all love the town. It's not so big as to be impersonal and not so small as to be irrelevant. Friggers is ok but is really geared towards tourism. But you really need to visit to get a feel for the place. Quite a lot of expats here so you wouldn't take long to meet people and the Spanish are very friendly. Took our 19 month old to the ferria couple of weeks ago and he totally loved it. On the downside, parking can be a bit of a problem, but there is a large carpark (called the Carabeo) but it can be quite expensive to park there. On the other side of town is the old boat carpark (my description) which usually has places and near the Balcon is a large underground carpàrk which is cheaper than the Carabeo.



Thanks again for the reply and advice 

Thats sounds really good, this is the kind of thing that no website can tell you  It sounds just right for what we would be looking for, i think the only thing for me might be withing walking distance of the centre and beaches etc as the last thing i want to be doing is having to jump in the car all the time, however that is no great sacrafice for being in the right area and right place. Yeh as i say visiting in January to have a look around and get a feel for the place. It does sound really good and also like there is a good mixture of cultures, which def helps for integrating, i did think i was maybe wanting and looking for a bit much but it seems as if i may have found a place that strikes a good balance with everything


----------



## DROOBY

duc748r said:


> Yeh i was looking at Frigiliana more my sort of cup of tea with being just outside Nerja, how ever the job situation is i work offshore so my girlfriend is going to be there for a month on her own so wasnt sure if she'd maybe be too isolated there or not? Haha yeh as friendly as us scottish are we are guilty of the outsiders thing, i currently live in a small village, familys been there for years so im ok but others, 20 odd years and you can still be a outsider haha.
> Yeh i had noticed malaga not being far away which is ideal travelling to/from work. What like is it in the winter time down there, does everywhere shut down or still keep ticking away just a bit quieter? As i say from everything i have seen looks really ideal for what were after. Is there a big expat community? Have been looking at propertys but again not sure what areas, think were coming down the first week in January to have a look about and then back again in march to try secure somewhere to rent.


Frigs a cracking wee place we've grown a good bunch of friends here. Plenty of expats but we've also got good Spanish friends who are great. There are alot of offshore guys in the village i also work away on tour (did until i broke my arm that is) my wive and kids are quite happy here. With regards to winter theres still plenty of us out for our weekend soiree its quite nice as it is alot quieter.
Theres a regular bus down to Nerja for only a euro its easier as Thrax says because parking a mare plus you can enjoy a wee jar or two. Theres lots of good rental deals around at the mo. I'd defo recommend staying in village and not the campo if your partner is on her own while your away she'll get into the lady coffee culture in no time she can meet my missus shes alway got plenty to talk about

D


----------



## thrax

If we are around in January when you visit let us know and maybe we can meet up...


----------



## BigD

Wife and I own a place in Nerja and get out as often as possible. If you want Nerja instead of Frigliana I suggest looking at Capistrano Village; walking distance to the centre (Balcon 1 and a half miles) and Burriana Beach (half a mile), the regular bus service is 1 Euro if you don't fancy the walk. Lots to offer in both areas with some fantastic local places and a busy all year round expat community. Capistrano Village itself is a fab urbanisation with 3 swimming pools, a cafe, a bar its own shop and 24 hr security. Supersol which is a decent sized supermarket is just at the main entrance. There are several Capistrano urbanisations in Nerja (San Juan, Playa, Oasis) although they all have many good features I recommend the village if you intend making it your home. Any more questions ask away but be prepared for January weather, although warmer and brighter than Aberdeen you will need a jumper and won't be swimming in the sea!


----------



## duc748r

DROOBY said:


> Frigs a cracking wee place we've grown a good bunch of friends here. Plenty of expats but we've also got good Spanish friends who are great. There are alot of offshore guys in the village i also work away on tour (did until i broke my arm that is) my wive and kids are quite happy here. With regards to winter theres still plenty of us out for our weekend soiree its quite nice as it is alot quieter.
> Theres a regular bus down to Nerja for only a euro its easier as Thrax says because parking a mare plus you can enjoy a wee jar or two. Theres lots of good rental deals around at the mo. I'd defo recommend staying in village and not the campo if your partner is on her own while your away she'll get into the lady coffee culture in no time she can meet my missus shes alway got plenty to talk about
> 
> D



Ready for another 12 hour stint out here, roll on thursday  Yeh sounds like a good place for sure. I suppose I never really gave it much thought that it would be easier for the Mrs while I was away integrating into a smaller community will be easier for sure! Im fairly certain she will get into the lady coffee culture in no time, and again she can do her fair share of talking. As I say out in January for a good look around, can you reccomend any of the hotels there for a stay while were out? Good to no that there is a number of folk working away as well so everyone is going to be in similar sort of positions.
Glad that it is still good during the winter, all be it quieter but i can handle quieter thats for sure  again thanks for all the help and info all stuff that no website can tell you!!!


----------



## duc748r

thrax said:


> If we are around in January when you visit let us know and maybe we can meet up...


Hey Thrax,

Yeh that would be great thanks a lot for the offer, will def keep in touch. Always difficult going to a new place but it looks like we could def be on to something here!

Thanks again


Grant


----------



## duc748r

BigD said:


> Wife and I own a place in Nerja and get out as often as possible. If you want Nerja instead of Frigliana I suggest looking at Capistrano Village; walking distance to the centre (Balcon 1 and a half miles) and Burriana Beach (half a mile), the regular bus service is 1 Euro if you don't fancy the walk. Lots to offer in both areas with some fantastic local places and a busy all year round expat community. Capistrano Village itself is a fab urbanisation with 3 swimming pools, a cafe, a bar its own shop and 24 hr security. Supersol which is a decent sized supermarket is just at the main entrance. There are several Capistrano urbanisations in Nerja (San Juan, Playa, Oasis) although they all have many good features I recommend the village if you intend making it your home. Any more questions ask away but be prepared for January weather, although warmer and brighter than Aberdeen you will need a jumper and won't be swimming in the sea!



Hey. Again thanks a lot for all the info, it's giving us lots of options when we come out for a visit thats for sure but it is def helping a lot especially the reccomendations on places to stay and look at when we come out. I suppose a lot of it to begin with will be finding the right property at the right price to rent but I am certainly a lot happier that we have managed to narrow it down to a small area to look in. These places also sound great, the area in general sounds great to be honest once again thanks for all the advice. Haha ill be sure to pack my jumper for January although last few winters back home we have been down around the region of -21, bit chilly to say the least!!!


----------



## duc748r

Thanks to all of you for your help and info, it is def making my life a lot easier knowing that i can really start looking into these areas and where/what to be looking for.

Just a quick question about renting, what is everyones reccomendations with regard to this and what do we need to do to secure the rent on a property?? We are going to head out in January for a look about, with the intention of hopefully narrowing the area we'd like to stay in right down. The plan would then be to head back out about beginning to mid march to start renting, will we need to secure a place in January with the intention of starting the rental as of March, should we just hold fire until March and come back have a look around and try and secure someplace then? Sorry for all the questions but I have never even rented in the UK let alone in a foriegn country.

Again big thanks for all the replies its been a great help


----------



## jojo

duc748r said:


> Thanks to all of you for your help and info, it is def making my life a lot easier knowing that i can really start looking into these areas and where/what to be looking for.
> 
> Just a quick question about renting, what is everyones reccomendations with regard to this and what do we need to do to secure the rent on a property?? We are going to head out in January for a look about, with the intention of hopefully narrowing the area we'd like to stay in right down. The plan would then be to head back out about beginning to mid march to start renting, will we need to secure a place in January with the intention of starting the rental as of March, should we just hold fire until March and come back have a look around and try and secure someplace then? Sorry for all the questions but I have never even rented in the UK let alone in a foriegn country.
> 
> Again big thanks for all the replies its been a great help



You'll probably find it fine to wait til March, otherwise you'll be expected to pay rent for Jan and Feb. I doubt you'll miss out on anything as renting (and buying) are slow, especially at that time of the year. 

Renting is easier in Spain than the UK generally. If you use an agent, you pay one month finders fee (altho that can be halved??), one month deposit, and one months rent up front - you can negotiate and very often if you pay more rent up front, you can knock them down even further. The contract to be legal MUST be written in Spanish and obviously its sensible to get it translated before you sign your life away lol. They are generally for no longer than 11 months - which technically makes it a short term rental/temporary contract. But when the time comes, they can be renewed if both parties wish

Jo xxx


----------



## duc748r

jojo said:


> You'll probably find it fine to wait til March, otherwise you'll be expected to pay rent for Jan and Feb. I doubt you'll miss out on anything as renting (and buying) are slow, especially at that time of the year.
> 
> Renting is easier in Spain than the UK generally. If you use an agent, you pay one month finders fee (altho that can be halved??), one month deposit, and one months rent up front - you can negotiate and very often if you pay more rent up front, you can knock them down even further. The contract to be legal MUST be written in Spanish and obviously its sensible to get it translated before you sign your life away lol. They are generally for no longer than 11 months - which technically makes it a short term rental/temporary contract. But when the time comes, they can be renewed if both parties wish
> 
> Jo xxx



Ahh ok well at least Jan will give us a good chance to look around, I believe the internet sites for renting aren't kept up to date that great so will just be looking when we go back out.

Is there anything else required for renting, Im aware from other threads about setting up travellers bank account but initialy can I rent with only my passport and the money or is there any other documentation I should be lookin into??? And you mentioned about paying rent up front, how many months up front would it be advisable to pay? Yeh im sure we'd manage to get it translated no problem, I currently bank with clydesdale bank who actually do spanish mortgages (obviously not buying just yet) but the last time i spoke with them they said that they can help out and deal with everything, i think they might have a partner company in spain and said they had english speaking spanish solicitors so might be worth having another chat with them.

Thanks again  xx


----------



## jojo

duc748r said:


> Ahh ok well at least Jan will give us a good chance to look around, I believe the internet sites for renting aren't kept up to date that great so will just be looking when we go back out.
> 
> Is there anything else required for renting, Im aware from other threads about setting up travellers bank account but initialy can I rent with only my passport and the money or is there any other documentation I should be lookin into??? And you mentioned about paying rent up front, how many months up front would it be advisable to pay? Yeh im sure we'd manage to get it translated no problem, I currently bank with clydesdale bank who actually do spanish mortgages (obviously not buying just yet) but the last time i spoke with them they said that they can help out and deal with everything, i think they might have a partner company in spain and said they had english speaking spanish solicitors so might be worth having another chat with them.
> 
> Thanks again  xx


When we first rented, we had a "non residents" bank account with the Sol Bank. All the agent wanted was our UK address, to know we had the spanish bank account (it wasnt essential tho) and our passport details - oh and of course the money!!!!

Paying the rent up front is just a way of the landlord knowing that you're serious and unlikely to "do a runner" or not pay. Of course it also means they have the money, which is an incentive to them to reduce their price - so dont be afraid to barter. All the agent is really interested in is their finders fee, but the right agent will also help you with all sorts of other bits and pieces, so its advisable to make friends with them. I'd have been lost without ours when we first arrived. They helped us sort out schools, NIE numbers, Doctors, buying a car, bills, where things were.....

So when you visit in January, visit a few and see what they're like, see if you like them and can trust them. Maybe meet up with those on the forum who live in that area (DROOBY and Thrax), they'll put you straight hopefully???!!

Jo xxx


----------



## DROOBY

duc748r said:


> Ready for another 12 hour stint out here, roll on thursday  Yeh sounds like a good place for sure. I suppose I never really gave it much thought that it would be easier for the Mrs while I was away integrating into a smaller community will be easier for sure! Im fairly certain she will get into the lady coffee culture in no time, and again she can do her fair share of talking. As I say out in January for a good look around, can you reccomend any of the hotels there for a stay while were out? Good to no that there is a number of folk working away as well so everyone is going to be in similar sort of positions.
> Glad that it is still good during the winter, all be it quieter but i can handle quieter thats for sure  again thanks for all the help and info all stuff that no website can tell you!!!


Theres only one hotel really in Frig called Villa Frigiliana but while being open it seems to hibernate in the winter so maybe not the best place to get a good impression of the village. There is a B&B in the centre which always seems to have good things said about it and looks nice with its own little sauna room i believe. (i'll pm the name)
When your over i could show you around the local estate agents had a few dealings with them through my walking business) so know the good and the bad but won't mention any names on air. Also could show you around the local bars if you insist Where we have our weekly football watching meets though none of us to watch the football.
We came out in the October before we moved and they accepted one months deposit to hold a property until January and again they wanted two months but we said one and that was no probs plenty of room for movement on price here at the mo expect to get €75-€100 off the monthly rent. To give you an idea we have a 6 bedroom, two bathroom, three floored house for 650 water included been in it 14 months now there are a few around just like it handy for family and friends coming the bottom floor is self contained.
Amazing how many you have when you move to Spain!!!


----------



## duc748r

DROOBY said:


> Theres only one hotel really in Frig called Villa Frigiliana but while being open it seems to hibernate in the winter so maybe not the best place to get a good impression of the village. There is a B&B in the centre which always seems to have good things said about it and looks nice with its own little sauna room i believe. (i'll pm the name)
> When your over i could show you around the local estate agents had a few dealings with them through my walking business) so know the good and the bad but won't mention any names on air. Also could show you around the local bars if you insist Where we have our weekly football watching meets though none of us to watch the football.
> We came out in the October before we moved and they accepted one months deposit to hold a property until January and again they wanted two months but we said one and that was no probs plenty of room for movement on price here at the mo expect to get €75-€100 off the monthly rent. To give you an idea we have a 6 bedroom, two bathroom, three floored house for 650 water included been in it 14 months now there are a few around just like it handy for family and friends coming the bottom floor is self contained.
> Amazing how many you have when you move to Spain!!!


Hey,

Got the link for the B and B so once im home me and the mrs will discuss what to do with regard to that, she's very easy going so there wont be any issues there  Of course it would be rude to be in the area and not visit some of the local public houses, and I dont' like being rude. Also after all this help I will def be due a few beers! Thats great with regards to the estate agents as well at least we aren't going to be coming in completely blind.
Thats also good to no about the rental situation, hopefully if we see someplace nice and like it we will be able to do a similar sort of thing, put a deposit down and hold it until the march.  that is some property you have there, def have not seen anything advertised on the internet like that but something I would be intrested in, I have been made aware under no uncertain terms that I have to get some place big enough for visitors, a few of my friends that work offshore will probably be out frequently along with the rest of friends and family, im fairly certain we'll have a steady flow of visitors. It is also in the price range that i have been looking.


----------



## BigD

Just to chip in if you are thinking of staying in Nerja try the Nerja Club Hotel or Los Arcos both on the Internet. Can be a bit "Darby and Joan" in the winter but a good base. I'm sure the people you meet will advise you but I use a firm in Nerja called Marello for sorting things out. Run by an English girl (Rebecca) who retains a Spanish lawyer they can sort most stuff out and give good advice on general and legal matters. Also if that's you're budget you will get a great place and will, like the rest of us converts, have a fab time.


----------



## duc748r

BigD said:


> Just to chip in if you are thinking of staying in Nerja try the Nerja Club Hotel or Los Arcos both on the Internet. Can be a bit "Darby and Joan" in the winter but a good base. I'm sure the people you meet will advise you but I use a firm in Nerja called Marello for sorting things out. Run by an English girl (Rebecca) who retains a Spanish lawyer they can sort most stuff out and give good advice on general and legal matters. Also if that's you're budget you will get a great place and will, like the rest of us converts, have a fab time.



No problems i will also have a look into these places, all great info for sure and gives us lots of options which is never a bad thing. I suppose coming out in January is going to see the area at it's quietest etc but personaly just have to remain open minded at all times. Thanks for the info on Marello and Rebecca again its giving us excellent choices to start with when we first come out. Yeh this is going to be the inital budget to see how we get on and setlle in, I still have my house in the UK which to begin with im going to keep, and then as things develope and our circumstances change ill decide what to do with the house back home etc.

Does anyone have any links that they could possibly send that has current properties for rent in these areas? I have been looking online but how up to date the sites I have been looking at are im not sure, would just give us a good opportunity to look at what is currently available 

Thanks again to evryone for all the help


----------



## DROOBY

There's plenty of sites but as you said there never up to date . Most folk here now just go direct to the property owners in the village it is easier that's what we have done there's always someone knows someone. 
Kyero, thinkspain etc give you a little idea of what you get.


----------



## duc748r

aye i have had a look on a number of the sites but didnt really think they were that up to date, im fairly certain that there will be something suitable thats for sure! So how big is Frigiliana then? Say if you were having a walk about etc, just with looking at some propertys on the internet wasnt sure if everywhere in the village was in walking distance


----------



## thrax

Most of the agents have the same properties and don't bother telling each other when they have been let or sold so you often see properties on their sites which have long gone. Kyero is a good site for seeing what kind of properties are available but they simply take feeds from all the agents so it's only as up to date as the agents who supply the info. The guy who runs Nerja Realty has tried to get his site up to date but he can be a bit expensive. The following site has loads of information and photos about most of the towns and villages in the region and is worth visiting: Axarquia east of Malaga on the Costa del Sol in Andalucia southern Spain


----------



## duc748r

thrax said:


> Most of the agents have the same properties and don't bother telling each other when they have been let or sold so you often see properties on their sites which have long gone. Kyero is a good site for seeing what kind of properties are available but they simply take feeds from all the agents so it's only as up to date as the agents who supply the info. The guy who runs Nerja Realty has tried to get his site up to date but he can be a bit expensive. The following site has loads of information and photos about most of the towns and villages in the region and is worth visiting: Axarquia east of Malaga on the Costa del Sol in Andalucia southern Spain



Hey Thrax

Yeh i had noticed that was the case as the same property was coming up with different agents. I did think the most profesional and up to date one appeared to be Nerja Realty. Im sure once we come out and find our feet we will get into the swing of things. Thanks for the link tho it will certainly give us lots to look at over the next couple of months which is never a bad thing. However for the time being I am about to start my travels very shortly on the journey home so wont be on for a few days. Hope everyone has a great weekend and the sun shines for you all,


----------



## madmarch

*nerja pro & cons*

Hi to all. I am new to the site but have found your information of great help. My husband and I are moving to nerja in March. We are also going to rent first . We have been on holiday many times to Nerja and know the area quite well (as holidaymakers). We would be very interested in getting to know the local estate agents you speak of and would also manage a few bars!!! We are looking to rent an apartment 2 bed 2 bathrooms in Nerja so will not be fighting for the same properties ha ha. Any suggestions or help will be very much appreciated. We are going to book a holiday apartment for a week while we tour round all the letting agents in the hope of securing one whilst we are there.


----------



## Cary

Hi All, 

Great thread. 

Seems we are thinking the same as you madmarch. Any agent sites for renting greatly appricated


----------



## DROOBY

Hi MadMarch,

Welcome to the forum, give me a wee shout when your heading over any excuse to meet up for a shandy.

D


----------



## DROOBY

Cary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> Seems we are thinking the same as you madmarch. Any agent sites for renting greatly appricated


Hi Cary,

Will pm some to you. 
D


----------



## madmarch

DROOBY said:


> Hi Cary,
> 
> Will pm some to you.
> D


Hi again, could you also pm them to us aswell. Seems like there will be a few of us new people about in March hence the name mad March!! We cant wait now. Have managed to rent our place out (fingers crossed).


----------



## DROOBY

Hi All,

Just been informed by the lovely Jo that i'm allowed to list the agents on the thread never quite sure about that sort of thing.
Agents are:
http://www.villasolrealestate.com/
Costa Rentals :: Nerja :: Costa del Sol :: Spain
Accommodation Nerja Spain, Nerja Holiday Villas, Apartments Nerja
Nerjamar - Properties for Long and Short Term Rent in Nerja
Nerjamar - Properties for Long and Short Term Rent in Nerja

These are the ones who i have'nt heard to many bad things about. 
A couple of goods sites for reference are Thinkspain and Kyero but again the chances of them being up to date are fairly slim. There are alot of properties about at the mo so don't be afraid to knock €100-150 off the rental price. 

I still think the best way to find good properties is just to go to the local bars and ask especially somewhere like Frigiliana everyones knows someone with an empty apartment or townhouse.

D


----------



## madmarch

Thanks for your information on rental agents we will have a look. I have been on the footsteps site and sent you a mess there. Hope that this is your site otherwise the person may think i am mad!!! Hope to see you all in Nerja and we will keep looking on here for any more advice ect.


----------



## DROOBY

madmarch said:


> Thanks for your information on rental agents we will have a look. I have been on the footsteps site and sent you a mess there. Hope that this is your site otherwise the person may think i am mad!!! Hope to see you all in Nerja and we will keep looking on here for any more advice ect.


Yep thats our site. Seen your message yesterday. Good luck with the house research
D


----------



## medgirl

DROOBY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just been informed by the lovely Jo that i'm allowed to list the agents on the thread never quite sure about that sort of thing.
> Agents are:
> http://www.villasolrealestate.com/
> Costa Rentals :: Nerja :: Costa del Sol :: Spain
> Accommodation Nerja Spain, Nerja Holiday Villas, Apartments Nerja
> Nerjamar - Properties for Long and Short Term Rent in Nerja
> Nerjamar - Properties for Long and Short Term Rent in Nerja
> 
> These are the ones who i have'nt heard to many bad things about.
> A couple of goods sites for reference are Thinkspain and Kyero but again the chances of them being up to date are fairly slim. There are alot of properties about at the mo so don't be afraid to knock €100-150 off the rental price.
> 
> I still think the best way to find good properties is just to go to the local bars and ask especially somewhere like Frigiliana everyones knows someone with an empty apartment or townhouse.
> 
> D


Hi i also like the sound of Nerja i was wondering do you know anything about the schools in that area or frigliana? also is their much for children to do? I would very much appreciate any information you can give thank u we are planning on moving over next year sooner if possible....


----------



## DROOBY

medgirl said:


> Hi i also like the sound of Nerja i was wondering do you know anything about the schools in that area or frigliana? also is their much for children to do? I would very much appreciate any information you can give thank u we are planning on moving over next year sooner if possible....


Hi MG.
My kids are 6 and 8 plenty for them to do here with parks and kids activities there's loads to choose from. My kids actually go to school in Nerja after we weren't really satisfied with Frigiliana school. Any questions just fire away.
D


----------



## duc748r

DROOBY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just been informed by the lovely Jo that i'm allowed to list the agents on the thread never quite sure about that sort of thing.
> Agents are:
> http://www.villasolrealestate.com/
> Costa Rentals :: Nerja :: Costa del Sol :: Spain
> Accommodation Nerja Spain, Nerja Holiday Villas, Apartments Nerja
> Nerjamar - Properties for Long and Short Term Rent in Nerja
> Nerjamar - Properties for Long and Short Term Rent in Nerja
> 
> These are the ones who i have'nt heard to many bad things about.
> A couple of goods sites for reference are Thinkspain and Kyero but again the chances of them being up to date are fairly slim. There are alot of properties about at the mo so don't be afraid to knock €100-150 off the rental price.
> 
> I still think the best way to find good properties is just to go to the local bars and ask especially somewhere like Frigiliana everyones knows someone with an empty apartment or townhouse.
> 
> D




Hey D,

Im thinking that the council of Nerja really need to consider taking you on the books, you have sold the place well and are pulling folk in!! Been a bit quiet the last 10 days, enjoying being home (minus the cold) and chilling out (literally) haha. The OH is coming to bonnie Scotland on Thursday so were going to sit down then and get the January trip organised and booked.

Again thanks for all the help and great links, I am very grateful of all the help and advice and it appears as if others are benefiting too


----------



## medgirl

DROOBY said:


> Hi MG.
> My kids are 6 and 8 plenty for them to do here with parks and kids activities there's loads to choose from. My kids actually go to school in Nerja after we weren't really satisfied with Frigiliana school. Any questions just fire away.
> 
> D


Hi there thanks for your reply, are your kids in an all spanish school? How long have you lived there? Is it a safe area? as i will be on my own with children as hubby will continue to work in Ireland. Is there everything a family would need in the area doctors shops etc...? Are you well settled there and have you any regrets?? Sorry for all the questions just so much to know

medgirl


----------



## duc748r

medgirl said:


> Hi there thanks for your reply, are your kids in an all spanish school? How long have you lived there? Is it a safe area? as i will be on my own with children as hubby will continue to work in Ireland. Is there everything a family would need in the area doctors shops etc...? Are you well settled there and have you any regrets?? Sorry for all the questions just so much to know
> 
> medgirl


Hey medgirl

You wont be alone thats for sure, if we find someplace suitable and like it then my other half is going to be alone there (i work away 28 days on 28 days off) for 1 month every other month


----------



## DROOBY

medgirl said:


> Hi there thanks for your reply, are your kids in an all spanish school? How long have you lived there? Is it a safe area? as i will be on my own with children as hubby will continue to work in Ireland. Is there everything a family would need in the area doctors shops etc...? Are you well settled there and have for all the questions just so much to know
> 
> medgirl


Hi MG,
Been here 3 years now my kids go to Spanish school no regrets there they are both fluent in Spanish now. It's a very safe area. The Spanish love kids all the families go out for meals in the evening it's normal to see kids running around outside well into the evening.
I also work away on tour alot upto three months at a time my wive is perfectly fine here on get own and there are lots of couples in the village that go through the same thing.
Everything to live normally is right here. Plenty of shops, restaurants there's a doctors plus public transport.
Not saying everything is rosy and shiney. There are something's most people miss and the paperwork at times really does do my head in sometimes but to be honest we've got that many friends here now there's always someone here to help.

Cheers just now

D


----------



## medgirl

DROOBY said:


> Hi MG,
> Been here 3 years now my kids go to Spanish school no regrets there they are both fluent in Spanish now. It's a very safe area. The Spanish love kids all the families go out for meals in the evening it's normal to see kids running around outside well into the evening.
> I also work away on tour alot upto three months at a time my wive is perfectly fine here on get own and there are lots of couples in the village that go through the same thing.
> Everything to live normally is right here. Plenty of shops, restaurants there's a doctors plus public transport.
> Not saying everything is rosy and shiney. There are something's most people miss and the paperwork at times really does do my head in sometimes but to be honest we've got that many friends here now there's always someone here to help.
> 
> Cheers just now
> 
> D


Hi Drooby
THanks for that do you speak spanish? Every one says its a must to learn spanish and obviously we intend to learn is it easier to learn when there and can we survive there with just english until we learn? How do we go about registering thekids in school do you need to be residant first? Is there nice places to walk around nerja as im a keen walker? Also do you know of anywhere my hubby can go fishing as he is a keen fisherman questions qestions lol sorry medgirl


----------



## thrax

Hi,

Our boy is 19 months old and we soon have to think about registering him for one of the schools. Schooling is compulsory from the age of 6 but most kids start from around 3 although they are there mainly for fun at that age. Yes you have to be a resident and, as we found out the other day, so do your kids, i.e. they will need the residencia NIE. Thgis is also important for registering with the clinic. As Drooby says, it is very safe around here with most of the police trying to catch motor cyclists without helmets. We heard that the schools in Nerja are better than the one in Frigiliana, but those in Torre del Mar are even better so you might want to think about that area if your main concern is education. I would always sugges to people to rent first before considering buying and to rent for as long as possible, maybe 3 - 5 years, or at least plan for it to be that long. Rental contracts are nearly always 11 months so if after a few months you find that you have chosen the wrong area, it's not too long to wait before you can move somewhere more suited for your needs. We have always loved this region so it was easy for us to choose to live here, but like many on the forum we rent since the housing market here is a bit shaky right now, with most places still horribly over-priced.

There are loads of wonderful walks around and a number of people who organise them. You can also buy a local book which is full of some of the best walks. Frigiliana also has some spectacular walks and another village, Acebuchal, is a must for keen walkers. There is sea fishing from La Herradura all the way to Torre del Mar but one of the more popular locations is Caletta de Velez. You can also go out for deep sea fishing on charter boats.


----------



## thrax

Oh, and we are both learning Spanish as our boy still hasn't reached fluency which we had hoped for. Many of the things we do bring us into contact with non-English speaking Spanish folk and it is by far the best way to learn Spanish. I teach English to Spanish kids, teenagers and adults and those who have little English means that my Spanish is coming along wonderfully. Vocab is now around 400 words, just a little short of those pesky verbs


----------



## DROOBY

medgirl said:


> Hi Drooby
> THanks for that do you speak spanish? Every one says its a must to learn spanish and obviously we intend to learn is it easier to learn when there and can we survive there with just english until we learn? How do we go about registering thekids in school do you need to be residant first? Is there nice places to walk around nerja as im a keen walker? Also do you know of anywhere my hubby can go fishing as he is a keen fisherman questions qestions lol sorry medgirl


Think Thrax covered it there. Theres also the Padron from the town which i think we need for the kids.
We did'nt speak Spanish when we arrived though the wife is now more or less fluent and the kids also in fact its nearly taking over as their first language. I'm still rubbish.
It is obviously important to speak Spanish with regards to work etc.. but if your husband is working overseas it is workable to learn while here like most of us.
Theres plenty of good walking here i run some guided walks here throughout the year just as a hobby really. 

D


----------



## karenangell

my husband and i are moving to nerja next year we have been planning it for four year, been there few timews for holiday loved it. We have a five year old who we will have to sort out schooling for and we will be renting for a year. I cant wait but also hope things will work out for us.


----------



## medgirl

thrax said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our boy is 19 months old and we soon have to think about registering him for one of the schools. Schooling is compulsory from the age of 6 but most kids start from around 3 although they are there mainly for fun at that age. Yes you have to be a resident and, as we found out the other day, so do your kids, i.e. they will need the residencia NIE. Thgis is also important for registering with the clinic. As Drooby says, it is very safe around here with most of the police trying to catch motor cyclists without helmets. We heard that the schools in Nerja are better than the one in Frigiliana, but those in Torre del Mar are even better so you might want to think about that area if your main concern is education. I would always sugges to people to rent first before considering buying and to rent for as long as possible, maybe 3 - 5 years, or at least plan for it to be that long. Rental contracts are nearly always 11 months so if after a few months you find that you have chosen the wrong area, it's not too long to wait before you can move somewhere more suited for your needs. We have always loved this region so it was easy for us to choose to live here, but like many on the forum we rent since the housing market here is a bit shaky right now, with most places still horribly over-priced.
> 
> There are loads of wonderful walks around and a number of people who organise them. You can also buy a local book which is full of some of the best walks. Frigiliana also has so
> me spectacular walks and another village, Acebuchal, is a must for keen walkers. There is sea fishing from La Herradura all the way to Torre del Mar but one of the more popular locations is Caletta de Velez. You can also go out for deep sea fishing on charter boats.


Thank you so much its great to get an idea of things our kids have just turned 4 so will be a good age for starting spanish school when we move over and its also good to know that lots of mothers on their own with hubbies working away are getting on good.


----------



## medgirl

DROOBY said:


> Think Thrax covered it there. Theres also the Padron from the town which i think we need for the kids.
> We did'nt speak Spanish when we arrived though the wife is now more or less fluent and the kids also in fact its nearly taking over as their first language. I'm still rubbish.
> It is obviously important to speak Spanish with regards to work etc.. but if your husband is working overseas it is workable to learn while here like most of us.
> Theres plenty of good walking here i run some guided walks here throughout the year just as a hobby really.
> 
> D


Thanks for that drooby good to know that nice walks are available i just walk as a hobby but enjoy it so obviously would like to continue when we move


----------



## Cary

I think when children are young they can adapt quickly. Much harder when they are teenagers with raging hormones. 

As for the language, oh how I wish I had hindsight. All the chances I had when i was younger to learn and I threw them away, never predicting what the future would bring. I find my ability to learn languages now has very much lessened.


----------



## thrax

When I was at school I was forced into studying languages, Latin and French and I was rubbish then, or so I thought. When I left school I did so having failed both languages miserably. When we moved to Spain and I started to study Spanish, I was absolutely astonished to find that I am really good at French and I recall so much of the Latin I was taught (pity I couldn't remember any of it during the exams). Since arriving here I have had several conversations with Spanish folk, but in French, so I think one of the important things to keep in mind is confidence. I wasn't confident at school so assumed I couldn't do it but many decades later I find that I did learn quite a lot of French (and Latin). So when you throw your arms up in frustration, don't give up. Those words you learned the day before are still in there somewhere, it's just a small matter of locating them. How many times when you've forgotten the Spanish for an English word, then when you are told or look it up in a dictionary you say, Oh yes, I remember now. You knew it all along...


----------



## SibylB

I have recently moved to Frigiliana, just two months ago as I needed peace and quiet to work (I am a writer). Indeed I have found a lot of peace and quiet and sun here. It's such a beautiful place and the mountain is right outside my door so I can hike for an hour whenever I choose to. 
Nerja is also a great town and I went there a few times to buy different things that I couldn't find in Frigiliana. 

Happy to see so many people living in Frigiliana here.  Nice to meet you all!


----------



## jojo

SibylB said:


> I have recently moved to Frigiliana, just two months ago as I needed peace and quiet to work (I am a writer). Indeed I have found a lot of peace and quiet and sun here. It's such a beautiful place and the mountain is right outside my door so I can hike for an hour whenever I choose to.
> Nerja is also a great town and I went there a few times to buy different things that I couldn't find in Frigiliana.
> 
> Happy to see so many people living in Frigiliana here.  Nice to meet you all!



Yes, it does seem to be a popular spot with the posters on here!! I've heard its beautiful

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax

jojo said:


> Yes, it does seem to be a popular spot with the posters on here!! I've heard its beautiful
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, Friggers (as we call it) is absolutely stunning with some amazing scenery. There is also the ghost village of Acebuchal just around the corner with its own extraordinary history.


----------



## madmarch

thrax said:


> Yes, Friggers (as we call it) is absolutely stunning with some amazing scenery. There is also the ghost village of Acebuchal just around the corner with its own extraordinary history.


Hi again to all, us new people all seem to have the same idea and my husband and I cannot wait now until we arrive in march. We should all plan to meet when we are there. We are a mature couple so cant help with the advice on schools ect but my husband is fluent in spanish if anyone needs help with that.


----------



## thrax

Yup no problem with that. One more post and you'll be able to send pms which is the best way of arranging meetups etc.


----------



## madmarch

*nerja pros & cons*

Hi Thrax thanks for reply. Hopefully this posting will enable me to pm. You will all be glad to know that we are sat here on a cold, wet and dreary night in England!!!!!! oh and looking forward to work tomorrow........not.


----------



## DROOBY

madmarch said:


> Hi Thrax thanks for reply. Hopefully this posting will enable me to pm. You will all be glad to know that we are sat here on a cold, wet and dreary night in England!!!!!! oh and looking forward to work tomorrow........not.


Been some TORRENTIAL rain here all weekend but normal servicehas resumed and the sun was shinin today


----------



## thrax

we were without electricity for 24 hours


----------



## madmarch

*nerja pro & cons*



thrax said:


> we were without electricity for 24 hours


Hi to all hope you all had good xmas & happy new year. We have booked our flights & appointments with rental agents (again thanks for help). Will keep in touch.http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Lucie123

we are hoping to move out to the nerja area but not for a couple of years. will be out in march for a third time to look at different areas including the west of malaga aswell. most say you should rent so we are thinking of doing that in friggy as tbh theres not much there we can atually afford to buy. i asked this in another thread but seeing as theres ppl from the actual area posting in this thread id like to ask those that rent in friggy. can you actually afford to buy in the village or do you just rent because its a cheap option. which leads to the question i asked in another thread. is it a good idea to rent in an area you like but know you can never actually really afford to buy in. or at least buy the sort of house that you can rent. or is it about living the dream so to speak and if that means renting then so be it.


----------



## Lucie123

We have just had a third visit to nerja and had a look at a couple of houses in frigiliana although we arent in a position to buy yet and wont be for a couple of years. I love nerja very much.it is everything we are looking for in a new life and when we go back it feels like home.it feels right if that makes sense.But theres one little worry i have about it. and it would be good if people who live in the area could comment on this. firstly its nerjas location. there isnt really a huge amount of other places around it unlike the west coast where you have many different towns and places to visit in close proximity of each other. nerja is more out on its own and i worry about getting bored after the novelty so to speak of been there rubs off and you have to travel over to the west coast just for a day out.

second thing which is connected to its location is the work situation. As i said we wont be moving for a couple of years so who knows what things will be like then.but its the worry of a lack of work in nerja its self and if theres nothing there is there many other options? where as if you are on the west coast and all its resorts theres more options

on our last trip we went to cala de mijas. mijas itself and benalmadena pueblo and costa. we like benal pueblo as its alot like mijas and benal costa seemed ok compaired to the bigger resorts next to it but its not nerja and is very busy which is what we want to get away from. but then with busy area comes more work. 

when we are over again we plan to have a look at monda and ojen


----------



## thrax

There are many interesting towns and villages near Nerja. Almunecar, Salobrena, La Heradura to the East and Velez-Malaga, Torre del Mar, Rincon de la Victoria, to the West. Inland there is Sayalonga, Vinuela, Periana, Competa, Zafarraya to mention but a few. Granada is about 90 minutes away as is the Sierra Nevada. And then there is Malaga. Not just an airport but a beautiful city and about 45 minutes from Nerja.

As for work, there seems to be more work available in Nerja but almost 100% for Spanish folk, so you would need to have another source of income. You could try taking a TEFL qualification if you think that is for you and there seems to be plenty of work around in that field. We live in the campo between Frigiliana and Torrox. Torrox costa we don't care for although there are some good restaurants but Torrox Pueblo is charming and has a new indoor heated swimming pool with classes for children etc. There is also a very good sports stadium in Torrox offering all kinds of classes for kids, but mostly around football!!


----------



## Lucie123

Thank for your reply thrax. yeah we have been to la herradura and almunecar but tbh arent fans of those places. same with tortox costa we avoid it at all costs! lol we have been to all the other places you mentioned bar zafarraya. had a look at a house in sayalonga owned by a lovely irish lady. re the work. im in more a different postion as my parents are going to retire out there and im gonna go with them so i wont have to worry about accomadation and needing a job to pay the bills so to speak. i will akso have a very large amount of savings to take with me. i only work casual part time in the uk so would only want that in spain. call it semi retirement!!.


----------



## thrax

Lucie123 said:


> Thank for your reply thrax. yeah we have been to la herradura and almunecar but tbh arent fans of those places. same with tortox costa we avoid it at all costs! lol we have been to all the other places you mentioned bar zafarraya. had a look at a house in sayalonga owned by a lovely irish lady. re the work. im in more a different postion as my parents are going to retire out there and im gonna go with them so i wont have to worry about accomadation and needing a job to pay the bills so to speak. i will akso have a very large amount of savings to take with me. i only work casual part time in the uk so would only want that in spain. call it semi retirement!!.


I must admit I agree with you but we do like Salobrena. Just outside Malaga is Plaza Mayor shopping centre. There is a good one in Rincon which has many of the same shops as in El Ingenio, Velez-Malaga but much quieter. If your parents are retiring out here there is a very healthy social life for retirees. My parents moved over here last August and have such an active social life they are never in.


----------



## Lucie123

Yeah salobrena is nice. we trecked up to the old castle when we were there last summer.and i know of plaza mayor as thats where we pick up our carhire.thanks for your input i really like hearing from ppl who are over there and have got the t.shirt its a great help when researching.


----------



## thrax

you are very welcome


----------



## madmarch

Hi, I have not been on here for awhile and the last time i posted was 2 say we were coming out 2 nerja for a longterm rental just 2 let u know we are here & have been for 2months and are really enjoying our new life here. Thanks 2 all who replied and for your help before.


----------



## thrax

In Nerja?? Welcome. Maybe bump into you one day. With that in mind, always wear a pink carnation and carry a copy of the financial times....


----------



## jojo

thrax said:


> In Nerja?? Welcome. Maybe bump into you one day. With that in mind, always wear a pink carnation and carry a copy of the financial times....


I bumped into to you Thrax and I wasnt wearing a carnation!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Bazza55

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all the information you have given on this thread:clap2:. Not sure if anybody is still active on it or not.
My wife and I are moving to Spain next year In March/April and will be looking for rental accommodation in the Nerja/ Frigiliana area. 

Like the rest of the new comers here we have been scratching around trying to find information and what we have to take care of when we arrive. The information you have given on this thread is absolutely fantastic and answered a lot of our questions. 

Like Duc748R ( Grant) I work away from home on a 28day rotation and the wife will be staying in Spain so it's important that I find somewhere that she will be comfortable with.
Hopefully we can get a chance to meet up with some of you guys and have a few swallows.

Bazza


----------

